
PayPal Drops Out of Facebook’s Libra Payments Network - tempsy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/paypal-drops-out-of-facebooks-libra-payments-network-11570218306?mod=rsswn
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21161233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21161233)

